# Giveaway THANKS!



## soco210 (Dec 17, 2007)

There hasn't been a thread to thank Specktra for what they're doing this holiday season.
Please use this thread to thank Janice and the other members of the team for the daily giveaways and raffles they have going on.  
Nothing negative or random in this thread please, just send your thanks and well wishes so that "Santa and her little helpers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" can check it out and get all warm and fuzzy!

Thank you Specktra!!!  I appriciate YOU ALL and the Haul-A-Days, I hope it can continue on for many years to come!  <3


----------



## jezzy (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for maintaining such a great site. 

Your genorosity with the Haul-A-Days promotions is so wonderful. 

Thank you.


----------



## marykelancey (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you for the work you do maintaining this site and for letting us have fun this holiday season.


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you for the nifty haul-a-days  giveaways!!
and thanx for the site
i LOVE it


----------



## Jot (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the work you do all year round for this place that probably goes unnoticed and without thanks from us. I couldn't imagine there being no specktra xx
Happy holidays


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for doing this! I moderate a very small forum, and that's hard enough, so I can imagine how difficult this must've been to cobble together with a month's worth of trivia questions, and using your own hard-earned money, as well as taking time out from your hectic holiday season and families and jobs to make a few complete strangers feel good.

I never expect to win anything (I'm one of those people who can enter 500 contests and not win a thing), and I think I said as much in one of the giveaway threads, so I definitely don't feel entitled at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but it's fun to check in every day and try to get the right answer and hope that maybe THIS time, I'll actually win something, even though I don't. It's also fun learning new stuff about MAC and its history, since I'm a fairly new (since last summer, when I was introduced to pigments) MAC lover.

So THANK YOU to Janice and all the mods! I really appreciate what you're doing for the holidays, and that you're giving everyone, new and old and free and premium members alike, an equal chance to try to win something to brighten their holidays, while still doing something special for the members who've been here contributing all along. Don't let the misunderstandings or the entitlement issue people drag this down - it's very much appreciated, and I hope you can afford (and want) to do it again next year.


----------



## cmac (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you for everything.

Thank you Specktra...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for the opportunity to win all these great prizes. No matter what some people may think or say, I think that these giveaways are greatly appreciated all throughout the boards. It is extremely generous to give away items from your own personal collection to absolute strangers. This is my favorite website and will continue to be--Janice you're doing  a great job of running it and I hope that no one is diminishing the spirit around here.


----------



## The_N (Dec 17, 2007)

thank you janice, thank you mods, and thanks specktra!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you Janice and ALL mods for giving us the opportunity to play fun games and win awesome and generous prizes daily. You have truly captured the holiday (hauladay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) spirit!


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you all for all of the time you put into Specktra for US!  The giveaways have been so much fun to look forward to!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 17, 2007)

.....


----------



## Hilly (Dec 17, 2007)

Janice and the Specktra team are amazing! This site is magnificent and is my favorite place to be while on the net!! 

You guys are awesome!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes, thank you Specktra mods. You all do so much during the year, and you still find a way to go above and beyond. ThankyouThankyouThankyou!!


----------



## alehoney (Dec 17, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## nikki (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you for giving us such a great place to spend our time!


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think the giveaways are a nice idea to add fun to the stresses of the holidays, thanks Specktra


----------



## pahblov (Dec 17, 2007)

When I saw the first post about the giveaways, I was shocked. It's so nice to be part of a community that is so loved by the people who help maintain it! Thanks Janice, and all the other mods, for making Specktra special!


----------



## makeba (Dec 17, 2007)

i love this site becuz it has helped me with choosing colors and makeup application. i love this site very much!!!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 17, 2007)

This has become my favorite place on the net because of the supportive community Janice and the team have created and I can't thank you all enough.  Giveaways are just icing on the cake!  Love them and thanks!


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 17, 2007)

I think it is so kind & wonderful what you are doing here(everyday & with the giveaways!)  A big thanks goes out to you!


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I come here everyday, more than once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not only for the giveaways( I was a daily visitor before dec) but for the threads! Thanks for the site (one day Ill figure out how to create a thread and do some tuts too) and thanks for the place that I come to when I cant remember how to do smokey eyes! Or any other eyes for that matter...hahaha. Happy Holidays!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Dec 17, 2007)

*THANK YOU SO MUCH, Janice & all the other sweet, generous thoughtful people who devote their precious time, energy, & other resources to Specktra, as well as to the contest. *You* (Janice & so many others whose names I'm unsure of, being somewhat new)...but you folks deserve tremendous thanks for all you do! 

* *Thank you for brightening my Days, & whether**or not**  I'm fortunate enough to win a prize , I appreciate the fun you've added to my Days, which are extremely stressful sometimes.**
In** itself,**Specktra is a prize** &** a**treasure. Thank** you!**



*
*
Love & Joy wished to all of you,
       Cheryl Faith

"... Ooh, dropping down in my parachute,
The white city, she is so beautiful
Upon the black-soot icicled roofs,
Ooh, and see how I fall.
See how I fall...
Like the snow.

Come to cover the lovers.
(Cover the lovers,
But don't you wake them up.)
Come to sparkle the dark up.
(Sparkle the dark up,
With just a touch of make-up.)
Come to cover the muck up.
(Cover the muck up,
Ooh, with a little luck.) ..."

 from "December Will Be Magic Again," Kate Bush*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for the giveaway work, as well as your modding and other stuff you do every day of the year. This is one of the best communities online because of your hard work


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you specktra and your elves. I really appreciate all the work and effort that went into putting together the giveaways!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you to all of the staff who work so hard day in and day out to maintain the quality of this site, for continually striving to improve our community, and for having great ideas like this! We truly appreciate you.


----------



## FK79 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well said, thank you Specktra.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 17, 2007)

thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is deffo my fave website i practically live on it! i wonder what the good people of specktra have for us next holidays?


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 17, 2007)

I totally agree. Thanks Specktra and the mods for the site and everything that you do for us!


----------



## lvgz (Dec 17, 2007)

thank you very much everyone! =)


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Dec 17, 2007)

Spot on  Janice, mods, great job.   From me and my troop you get a


----------



## kokometro (Dec 17, 2007)

OMG.. thank you all soooo much for this site and for the opportunity to participate in your geneous giveaways!


----------



## meiming (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_









_

 

My sentiments exactly


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd like to add my thanks too! I joined in '06, but I'm new to posting. I really like it here and think the moderators do a great job


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 17, 2007)

I have enjoyed Specktra for some time and appreciate the hard work and generosity you put into these giveaways.
Thank you so much for thinking of the users this holiday season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Holidays!


----------



## anickia (Dec 17, 2007)

thanx for everything. this site has definitely made my life easier!!!


----------



## la__bombshell (Dec 17, 2007)

I also wanted to join in by giving a huge thanks to everyone who makes the website possible. Even though I do not post on here, it is such a huge part of my MAC loving life. And the haul a days are just wonderful. Its so fun to try and figure out the answers. Even though I already won (an extra big thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I still look at the contests every time I'm browsing the site just to see what the trivia is. You guys are amazing!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I also want to say thank you! This is such a great site and these Giveaway contests are really fun!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 17, 2007)

I really appreciate all the work everyone puts into this site, from Janice and all the mods to the MA's who give us the dish to all my fellow Specktra-ites---<3!! And I hope that once I'm out of university (four months but who's counting?) I will contribute by becoming a premium member to this fantastic site! 

If I hadn't been told about this site, I'm not sure my MAC addiction would be as feverish as it is but I LOVE it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep doing what you all do best---and thanks very much for the opportunity to win free stuff!


----------



## righteothen (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for doing the giveaways.  Even if I don't win, it's fun learning new information about MAC, and to have a chance to participate in quizzes without having to pay for them ^_^.


----------



## hbgrrl (Dec 17, 2007)

Although I'm generally a lurker, what more fitting a time to de-lurk than to express thanks.

This is an exceptionally lovely community of caring, generous and kind individuals. 

Thank you to Spektra for making this community so special.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 17, 2007)

I always sat around and wondered "how come guys have forums about cars and crap and girls dont have anything"... and than an angel appear *my bff*.. and introduced me to Specktra!!! Hehehe.. you guys are truly heaven sent.. and I LOVE SPECKTRA! And thank you again for the "haul-a-days" they are soo cute and fun!


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you, Specktra, for all the work you have put into the Hauladays, as well as in the site!  It's been great!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you so much Janice & staff for all of your hard work, not just for what you have been doing this month, but for every single day of the year.  I love this site & truly appreciate all you wonderful people do each day to make this possible!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes--I agree wholeheartedly with all of the above!!  Thank you for Specktra and for taking the time to put together the giveaways!  I have found the contests a lot of fun (and have broadened my MAC knowledge by looking for various answers!).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I visit Specktra at least once a day and have found it an invaluable resource as well as a fun and friendly place to relax.

So to Janice, the mods, and all the great people who make this site what it is--*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Lorelai (Dec 17, 2007)

HaulaDays is such a fantastic gift to an already amazing site. Thank you to Janice, all the mods and everyone else who's helped spread the Holiday cheer and fun. This is one of the many reason why Specktra is such a wonderful place... And thank you to all the MA's and fellow members who've helped me expand on my looks and improve my technique; You're all wonderful!


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2007)

GROUP HUG!!


----------



## auburn321 (Dec 17, 2007)

Your generosity has been truly remarkable!  I have never seen another cosmetic website that has tried to bring everyone together for some fun times and has been so generous  :  )  You rock!


----------



## redambition (Dec 17, 2007)

I know I have said this a million times, but thank you, thank you, thank you!

Thank you for the generous giveaway for the members, this is easily the best one I've ever seen.

Thank you for the hard work put in to this site and putting the time in to make it a wonderful place to visit.






 Have a happy holiday season!


----------



## Dani (Dec 17, 2007)

The Specktra staff has been amazing this Christmas season (and always!!).  You guys have done sooo much hard work putting this all together, and I really appreciate it.  It's been really fun looking up all the answers and stuff every day, it doesn't even matter if I win or not.  You're all probably the most dedicated and loving forum staff ever.  You're really demonstrating what the holiday season is supposed to be about by how wonderful you've been to all of us.  Thanks for everything!!!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_GROUP HUG!!




_

 

**HUGSSSSSS**


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 17, 2007)

I just poured my heart out and when I clicked reply it like froze and deleted everything I wrote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so here goes!

I wanted to thank the person who brought me to this site, DANAPOTTER. I googled help with MAC makeup and her personal site came up and while surfing through her site found this site and fell in love. 

Its good to have friends aside from your friends to talk to and discuss makeup as well as other things that go on in life. I get compliments at work everyday about my make up and its from you ladies with your tuts and FOTD. 
You ladies even helped me with my make up and hair for my XMAS party last week. In all I guess this isnt just a giveaway thanks, its a thanks for having this site and allowing people to join and share their views, thoughts and suggestions.

Thanks to Janice, the mods and all the members of Specktra.

LOL I sound like I won a Oscar or Emmy! lol.. Where's my MAC statue??

OK, I'm done!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh I want to say THANKS too!! I love Specktra, you are part of my life, and with this mega plus (giveaways) I dont care if I win o loose you made my day jusf for the simple fact of play

Thanks to all the beautiful Specktra team!!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for such a fun & informative website.  Not to mention one of the most interesting/fun giveaway contests I've ever entered!


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 17, 2007)

I love the giveaways! I don't care if I win anything because I learn a lot of different things about MAC from the trivia questions.


----------



## enraptured (Dec 18, 2007)

This is a fantastic idea, soco. Thanks for making this post for us to express our appreciation to Janice and Specktra's wonderful staff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a bit of a lurker, I'll admit. I'm a bit shy about posting sometimes, but I do visit Specktra on a regular basis (its my absolute favorite beauty site). Like others, I've been visiting for quite some time for many reasons. The contributions made by the staff as well as many members is very much appreciated. Us members are thankful for the time and effort that you all put into maintaining Specktra. I really enjoy coming here. 

As for the giveaways - wow! You guys already give SO much. Although you didn't have to do this for us, we REALLY appreciate it. I'm amazed at how generous and kind Janice and her staff are. I was fortunate enough to win one of the giveaways, and it does mean a lot to me (especially since I will not be receiving any gifts for the holidays, it's really nice). I still check them out - not only are the prizes absolutely awesome, but the trivia is a whole lot of fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, before I start rambling on - THANK YOU! x928,283,091!   You guys ROCK! 

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you specktra !!!  This contest is a blast!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, for real, this site is awesome. Thanks for everything. I don't know what the hell I would do all day with out this! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maggiep07* 

 
_Yeah, for real, this site is awesome. Thanks for everything. I don't know what the hell I would do all day with out this! Thanks!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Seriously....anytime I am stressed or bored at work I find myself on Specktra!  What would i do without you ladies and gents!?


----------



## landonsmother (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank Janice & the rest of the fantastic specktra team for all the effort & hardwork they put into this site!  The give-a-ways is just an awesome idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks!!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you for all that you do. Running this site, Getting us all this good info, making a fun place for all of us to be, and for the amazing contest you have going on right now. I wouldn't of blamed you if you wanted to just quit doing it after all the things that were said. I appreciate this so much. I know it is alot of hard work. You are so awesome for all the things that you do. Also, thanks to everyone else who helps make this site what it is, including the ladies who do all those lovely fotds! God Bless you guys and Merry christmas/happy new year!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 18, 2007)

THANKS SO MUCH!!!




To everyone that adds a helping hand to this place. And there are no words to say how kick ass Janice is. This place rocks my socks!


----------



## Holls* (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Ladies for the great opertunity to WIN FREE MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...OMG dream come true!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am loving the trivia too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish it could go on without the free gifts just b/c ive learned so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the New Year!


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 18, 2007)

This forum is truly special; The ladies who are a part of this community are so unique and kind-hearted, and I am so grateful to be a part of this community.  A HUGE thanks to Janice and the mods for creating and up-keeping this place, and on top of that, they do something like the giveaway contest!  Thank you so much for being so thoughtful and making Specktra the best online community I have ever found.


----------



## starshapedshard (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, I just wanted to say that I've NEVER heard of a forum/site consisting of regular people being so generous with its members, and that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Specktra, you're awesome!!! I wish you (us) much more of giveaways...(and me winning some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks to all the lovely ladies who work hard in Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You make this a lovely community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great xmas


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm amazed at the thought, care, time and energy Janice and all the mods have put into these haul a day contests. GREAT questions! 

During what can be a stressful time, I can come here and escape into the world of MAC and makeup. Through the daily giveaways, I've learned a lot, have gotten more familiar with the site and have had a great time. 

So a big and heartfelt thank you to all responsible for this site, which is simply the best, and especially for the wonderful giveaways, which I enjoy vicariously, even without winning! : )


----------



## Chelseaa (Dec 20, 2007)

THANK YOU SPECKTRA !
You're fabulous.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone for making it such a fun season


----------



## la__bombshell (Dec 20, 2007)

i know i already said thanks but i have to say it again
my package came with my prize and seriously it made my day. it made my week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you. thank you. thank you.
im going out to dinner tonight and can't wait to wear my new makeup!
janice and the other lovely specktra ladies: you are beyond AMAZING!


----------



## lara (Dec 20, 2007)

Janice _is _Specktra, and she deserves every thanks she gets!

Thank you for your unflagging energy and enthusiasm, good natured venting, and creativity to place Specktra far and away in front of all the imitators, complainers and wannabes. Thank you Janice (and thank you, Juneplum, for all the above and more!).


----------



## ancilla (Dec 22, 2007)

I just want to thank Janice, all of the mods, and contributors to this great site. It's been twenty-two days of fun and quizzes, and something new to look forward to each day


----------



## muscidae (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank You!!

This great idea made me come back often, and I have now created a new habit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for all the time, and amazing treats! 
Hopefully, you guys will be getting presents as great as the ones you offered - you more than deserve it!


----------



## Araylan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks! It's even fun not winning since there's always that thrill of a contest lol. It's just fun to enter and cross your fingers lol. I know all of us here really appreciate it!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 23, 2007)

*SPECKTRA.NET = BEST SITE ON THE INTERNET!!!!*

Thanks so much to everyone who makes this site possible! I feel that we all learn from eachother in this awesome community! I have met so many wonderful people here that i would never have met if it werent for all our love for makeup! I'm so thankful for Specktra & everyone that keeps it this wonderful place to be!!! 

Thank you Janice & all the mods... I just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all you girls so much!!!!


----------



## Briar (Dec 23, 2007)

I also want to add my thanks to Janice and the mods on this site.  Its been a great place to come, meet fun new people and share my new ideas and get support for trying new things in such a positive, warm environment.  Thank you all!!

And thanks for the giveaways, its just awesome that y'all are doing these.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you, Specktra mods, for the wonderful giveaway opportunities!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Specktra!

I received my Haul-a-Day prize and it is beautiful


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Jan 15, 2008)

I received my Hauladays prize in the mail today and it is so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I still can't believe I won, I never win anything! I just wanted to say a very VERY BIG THANKYOU to Janice and her team here at Specktra for such an awesome, fun and generous event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra is such a wonderful place to come to, there are so many lovely girls just willing to help out and offer advice, LOVE this place!

Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## Willa (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, thank you!
I finaly got my prize, my parents always forgot to bring it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the colors, thank you for the great effort, it's generous and fantastic!!!


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you! you guys work so hard and have been so generous!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you Janice and the rest of the mod staff for all of your hard work 24/7, 365 here at Specktra! Thank you for the awesome holiday giveaways and everything you've given us as members here at Specktra


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 3, 2008)

THANKS a million times for everything  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and good luck to the winners thanks janice. spectra rules foreal it does


----------



## rbella (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, Janice!!!!!!!  I think that is so sweet and so amazing of you.  I really appreciate all that you and the staff do for us here.  Especially providing early info and giving us a place to come together and be friends!


----------



## devin (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you so much Specktra for the Haul-A-Days and all the generosity you contribute throughout the year! I love Specktra!


----------



## User93 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for 

- making specktra the best mac resorse ever
- making everyone feeling comfortable here, cutting off rows and agruments, and simply setting the atmosphere where such things cant happen
- making everyone, from all over the world welcome here
- your sense of reason
- your generosity
- your time, which you spend here with us, or maintaining the site
- thank you Janice for this IDEA of making specktra






 You girls rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sincerely, thank you so much!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the hardwork and effort that makes Specktra such a comfy, homely place to be. 
And of course, for all the holiday spirited fun aswell


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you Janice for this site and all the mods. I love this place!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ​


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of the hard work you guys have put into making this site amazing. I look forward to logging on everyday!


----------



## davidsito987 (Dec 9, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR CREATING SPECKTRA, Ive learned so much and have become a better MUA because of you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you so much Janice for Specktra! And also a huge thank you to the all the mods! It is amazing how much hard work you all put in this great place here and I really appreciate it. I have a smile on my face every time I enter specktra because you all made and make it so comfy here.

And thank you so much for your generosity. I love it here too!


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 12, 2008)

Woo-Hoo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!!!


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for having the Specktra site. I'm addicted to this site.
Thank you Janice & the Specktra MOD for maintaining this site through out the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I Love Specktra!!!


----------

